# Heavy 10!



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 25, 2021)

I am starting this project a little early because I am temporarily one handed. I guess I have a foot that needs to heal up too!
I am going to poke at this and just do some cleaning for now. I can't wait until I have 2 hands again! I had surgery for carpal tunnel this morning, and in 3 weeks I will have the other one done.
It needs a good cleaning for one, and there are a few gear selections that have some problems. After I am done cleaning, lubing, and have it wired up, I will take some measurements to see how much wear it has.


This thing is covered with dried up oil with chips stuck to it. And why are 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
the 3 drawer faces bare metal?


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 25, 2021)

Yikes, that's some activity limiting healing 
Good looking machine though!


----------



## mikey (Mar 25, 2021)

I agree with David. That's a good looking machine. Hope you're up and running soon.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 25, 2021)

My wife caught me, so now I'm upstairs in my chair. 
I know virtually nothing about these lathes. I like how the compound is mounted compared to my Clausing. But, many of the oiling points are not as convenient, you have to remove a tiny plug first on the SB. This came with everything but a taper attachment. How hard would it be to find one?


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 25, 2021)

Easy peasy, five-fiddy 








						SOUTH BEND HEAVY 10 COMPLETE TAPER ATTACHMENT  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SOUTH BEND HEAVY 10 COMPLETE TAPER ATTACHMENT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 25, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Easy peasy, five-fiddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy moly, thats more than I paid for my Clausing!


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 25, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Holy moly, thats more than I paid for my Clausing!


That's a $100 less than the first one I found


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 25, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> That's a $100 less than the first one I found


I will see what I have after I get it cleaned and powered up before I make any impulsive buying decisions (I hope).


----------



## martik777 (Mar 25, 2021)

Those attachments are always very expensive. I wonder if anyone actually uses them. I've been happy with cutting all my tapers with the compound or a tailstock offset.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 25, 2021)

Wish attachments for my lathe are cheaper 950 for a stead rest 1000 for a lever tailstock 750 for a turret high prices


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 25, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> Wish attachments for my lathe are cheaper 950 for a stead rest 1000 for a lever tailstock 750 for a turret high prices


Well, at least you started in this hobby/career a LOT sooner than I did, so you have much more time ahead of yourself than I do to build up your tooling. Idk what you are planning for your future, but don't listen to people that say machining is a dying trade in the us. My son went to a vocational  high school to learn the trade. He is already making way more than his old man (80k+), and he is only 25 years old. The two most steady customers will always be government contracts and medical stuff, like bionic body parts.


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 26, 2021)

martik777 said:


> I wonder if anyone actually uses them. I've been happy with cutting all my tapers with the compound or a tailstock offset.



I use my taper attachment all the time.  If you're cutting a precision taper, the compound doesn't have the accuracy - neither does the tailstock adjusting mechanism.


----------



## RandyWilson (Mar 26, 2021)

I use my taper attachment whenever I"m doing tapers, which isn't that often. But that's because it's there. ToT (This old Tony) has a video on using a boring head in the tail stock for doing a limited range of precision taper work.


As far as prices, anything with "South Bend" cast or stamped on it has tripled in price in the last five years.


----------



## tq60 (Mar 26, 2021)

Just keep looking for next lathe...

They show up...last 3 were stumbled upon, last one the seller begged us to come...SB 14.5 with taper and lots of other stuff, about 300.00...



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Mar 26, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Well, at least you started in this hobby/career a LOT sooner than I did, so you have much more time ahead of yourself than I do to build up your tooling. Idk what you are planning for your future, but don't listen to people that say machining is a dying trade in the us. My son went to a vocational  high school to learn the trade. He is already making way more than his old man (80k+), and he is only 25 years old. The two most steady customers will always be government contracts and medical stuff, like bionic body parts.


my neighbor showed us some prints for a part he made for an MRI machine. 42 pages for an 18x12 plate of 6061, also got some gears he made because they told him the wrong number of parts, so he had those leftovers.


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 26, 2021)

I added one to my H10 years ago - use it quite a bit actually. Was costly to add tho.......


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 28, 2021)

I got some more done. I figured that I would start with the bed, cross slide, and compound, and work my way over and down, cleaning and inspecting. 
The cross slide/ compound assembly is all cleaned lubed and reassembled. I lost a little spacer that they put under the number dial lock screw (I didn't know it was there). So I have to make one of those. The cross slide gib adjustment screw is bottomed out and the gib could stand to be a little tighter. So, I will make a shim for that. The biggest problem was the cross slide lead screw. I thik that someone was either bump knurling too aggressively,  or had a crash. It was bent in a spiral pattern. I think thats why the lead screw nut was loose, so it wouldn't bind, it could kind of follow the screw around. The lathe volunteered to help fix itself. A 7/16 5C collet and an indicator got the screw remarkably straight again. I moved it in an inch at a time and straightened it an inch at a time. I did that twice. I got it within .0015 each time it was repositioned. Having the indicator on the threads didn't seem to matter. I know that it has to have been stretched. I'll figure that out later.



I have some tailstock parts soaking in Evaporust. Thats about where this thing is right now.
There is a not so nice ridge worn onto the bed v-way. I would consider sending the bed out to be re-scraped if it is horrible. I would never sell or part this lathe out because it was gifted to me by my father in law. 


I scrubbed this thing as much as I could without going thru the paint.


----------



## martik777 (Mar 28, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> I use my taper attachment all the time.  If you're cutting a precision taper, the compound doesn't have the accuracy - neither does the tailstock adjusting mechanism.


I've made many MT3, MT2, JT6 tooling as well as a few ER32/25 collet chucks and holders with just the compound - I guess longer work would need a taper attachment.


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 28, 2021)

martik777 said:


> I've made many MT3, MT2, JT6 tooling as well as a few ER32/25 collet chucks and holders with just the compound - I guess longer work would need a taper attachment.



Can you cut a taper with a tolerance of ±0.0001" over 3.5" with just the compound?  It's not hard cutting a MT2 or MT3 taper that will work in a tapered socket.  If they are out of tolerance, they will still fit inside and "stick", but the fit is far from optimum.  It shows up in the outside part of the plug not being repeatable.  Plus, you run the risk of spinning the part if it is driven under load (like an arbor for a drill chuck).


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 2, 2021)

I got a few more things done. I got the collet closer sorted out, which included making 1 new screw and adding lock nuts. The top screw and bronze bearing where doing all of the work because the shoulder on the bottom screw was cut too small. I also made a guard for the back of the spindle, which also provides a way to secure the swing open guard for all of the exposed gears. The real news is that I saw my father in law today and asked him specifically what was wrong with the QCGB, because Ilooked up there with a mirror and a flashlight and everythinglooked fine, no missing teeth. He said that I will find one or several gears with no teeth. Then he said to me, "honestly I've never even used the gearbox on that lathe". I tried every speed on that gear box tonight an every one worked fine.
So, all of the punch list items are done. And what I seem to have is a SB Heavy 10 wt a 4' bed, a collet closer, a large set of 5C collets, a 6" 3 jaw, a 6" 4 jaw, a bunch of face plates, drive plates, drive dogs, a Jacobs drill chuck, several centers, and one of them live. And a good running machine with some moderate wear on the bed, and a father in law that is happy that it went to a good home.
Not so bad.




Also had to make a knob for the tailstock. I matched the one on the carriage hand wheel.


----------

